# High End Laptop.



## SlayerAndy (Jun 25, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
80k(+/- 20k)
The less the better.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
*e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen*


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Asus, Samsung
b. Dislike: Sony(Shells out money)


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
General coding, browsing, frequent hardcore gaming etc.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
1080p for 17".
1360x768 fine for small sizes.

6) Anything else you would like to say? 

As it is quite clear, the laptops which I would have preferred have been taken down by the companies.
Dell XPS 15/17 and HP envy 17 3D would have been my first choice, and then comes XPS 15z and rest. But, as lucky as I am, all of the models have been discontinued. 
Envy 15 and 14 replacing 17, and Inspiron Special Edition replacing XPS for undetermined amount of time. Tbh, Inspiron doesn't really impress me, and neither do the commonly seen DV6 and smaller screen versions of Envy, so I'll like to stay away from them. 

If anyone knows about these models, could they please inform about their expected release in India and the costs?

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580-Lenovo IdeaPad Y580
Asus G55VW-Asus G55VW
Samsung 7 series-Samsung 7 series

All the help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## josin (Jun 25, 2012)

why not go for DEll 17R special edition? it meets your requirements


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 25, 2012)

Asus n76vz meets your requirement but i dont know whether it is available in india.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2012)

Wait and let dell come up with XPS laptops with IVB processors and when it arrives you can buy it.


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jun 25, 2012)

josin said:


> why not go for DEll 17R special edition? it meets your requirements



I know. As per Dell site, Inspiron 17R SE having i5-3210M is about 63999 and i7-3610QM is about 95199. The only noticeable difference being the screen resolution and the Optical Drive. I would prefer i7, but I would re-think about putting 95199 on it, as I could get a 3D monitor for about 20k, and then would use it for 3D purposes at home, as I won't be carrying my 3D glasses out, because I won't be using 3D in public so as people to call me a wannabe.
So, subtracting 20k from 95199 amounts to 75199. Thus, I am willing to add the amount to 75199 if I'm getting i7 upgrade to the Inspiron having i5. But that's impossible at the moment. That's the reason why I'm not really impressed with the Inspiron series. Dell has taken away the power of customization.
And this is the reason why I'm missing XPS already. Though, I don't think it was possible to remove 3D from XPS 17, but still. :/



adityamakkar said:


> Asus n76vz meets your requirement but i dont know whether it is available in india.



That's why. A lot of my friends are coming from overseas, but 1$ being equal to about Rs.58, any 1500$ laptop would cost 87k anyway. That's the reason I don't want to order from overseas, as later comes the tedious process of tag transfers, warranty transfers etc.


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jun 27, 2012)

/Bump.
I really need help. If anyone has any suggestions.
Seeing the cost of the New Dell XPS 15 in USA. I wouldn't be wrong to expect the same higher price tag on Indian models. 
So do any of you have any idea of the models I mentioned or have any other solution?
Thanks.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

The new XPS is supposed to have a higher price tag.


----------

